# John Deere 630 MoCo Problem



## KillFreeze (Sep 1, 2019)

Bought a new 630 last year, this is the first year using it. Pulling with a Deere 6120M. I HATE it. It will not cut heavy hay, it just pushes it in front of the mower. I have cut several fields in 1st gear and had to stop and reverse due to it pushing hay. My new Holland never did this, it would go thru anything. The tractor isn't bogging down or pulling hard, just won't feed thru the rollers. That and the steel rollers are worthless in my opinion, the new holland rubber rollers did a much better job and didn't chop the hay up. Opened them up and it still doesn't help. My new Holland rollers seemed to spin much faster which I assume helped the situation. This thing doesn't throw the hay very far. Anyone else have these issues?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

This may sound stupid but ensure the blades are properly installed. I installed the wrong blades on 2 of the discs and it cut awful. Just something to check.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Is it a 1000 rpm machine turning at 540?


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

X2 on check blades.

Easy to install them backwards plus remember each 'turtle' turns in opposite direction to it's neighbour.

On the other hand, design plays a part too, somehow. I had a similar disc moco that would not cut grain crops worth a hoot, it cut grass hay perfectly, but pushed over 30 - 40% of oats/grass mixture.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Snow Farmer said:


> X2 on check blades.
> 
> Easy to install them backwards plus remember each 'turtle' turns in opposite direction to it's neighbour.
> 
> On the other hand, design plays a part too, somehow. I had a similar disc moco that would not cut grain crops worth a hoot, it cut grass hay perfectly, but pushed over 30 - 40% of oats/grass mixture.


On the 630 turtles do not turn opposite direction to its neighbor EXCEPT number 3 and 4.

Would like to assist op but have never had an issue like this with mine(or an issue at all, they are excellent mowers). Something is not set up correctly.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

IH 1586 is correct. I went brain dead one time and installed some blades backwards . It cuts terrible if that happens.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Make sure you have the correct length of blade as well. Don't ask me why I know to ask this.


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the blades all face towards the center of the machine. The 3 right side turtles face towards the left and the 3 left side turtles face towards the right.


----------

